# Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??



## Luca (4. März 2006)

Hallo Boardies!
Habe mir ausnahmsweise gestern mal eine der großen Angelzeitschriften unseres Landes gegönnt.  

Habe sie gestern mal schnell durchgeblättert und was muss ich da lesen. Einen Artikel über gezieltes Fischen auf Zander mit Wurm. ;+ 

Das mal ein Zander beisst auf wurm - o.k.; das mag ja sein - aber gezielt - na ja. Zumindest hat es meine Neugierde geweckt und ich hab mir das mal genauer durchgelesen.

In Kürze:
Der Autor angelt in einem mittelgroßen Fluß und behauptet, dass durch die Flatterbewegungen des Wurmes im Fluß Zander gereizt würden. In der Nacht bevorzugt er eine stationäre Angelart, am Tag und in stehenden Gewässern hilft er ein bisschen nach und kurbelt den Wurm ab und zu ein bisschen ein.

Jetzt zur Angelart:
0,25er Hauptschnur - Bleiolive direkt auf Hauptschnur gezogen - Vorfach 0,20 er monofil, Drilling der Größe 6 - 8 (!)

Der Autor konnte hiermit laut eigener Aussage Zander bis 86 cm überlisten. #c 

Also ich weiss wirklich nicht....... #d 

Und was ich noch schade finde ist, dass in keinem Satz auf die Bissanzeige eingegangen wird. Handelt es sich um Spürangeln, oder vielleicht sogar mit der Feeder...... ;+ 

Kann mir jemand was zu dieser Angelart sagen; speziell in der Anwendung in kleinen - mittelgroßen Flüssen würde mich das schon interessieren.

Ein April-Scherz war der Artikel wohl kaum - war ja die Märzausgabe|supergri 

Danke für Eure statements im voraus :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*

Ja natürlich geht das prinzipiell. Habe auch schon Leute gesehen, die fingen ~70er Hechte mit Wurm. Die Frage ist doch wieviele Bisse das gibt und in welcher Zeit. Ein Fischchen nehmen die Räuber doch nun mal viel lieber, Zander sogar liebend gerne Fetzen. 
Ist der schwärmende Autor nicht einfach zu faul zum KöFi fangen oder sind die Wasser voll "verblinkert"? |kopfkrat


----------



## esox_105 (4. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*

Sicher, es werden Zander mit Tauwurm gefangen, aber gezielt mit Wurm auf Zander halte ich für ein Gerücht. Das Waren wohl eher Zufallsfänge.


----------



## Luca (4. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*

Es wurden ja auch schon Zander auf Maden gefangen.....
Das ist schon klar........
Aber es geht ja wirklich um das "gezielte Angeln"............
Ist ja nicht auf meinen Mist gewachsen und ich bin äußerst skeptisch, könnte mir aber schon vorstellen mal so was in der Art auszuprobieren, langweilig wird es bestimmt nicht: Aal oder Döbel sollte man so schon fangen - aber Zander? #d 

Gut-ich weiss ja auch nicht, ob der Autor einmal einen Zander auf diese Weise an den Haken bekommen hat und sich dann genötigt sah einen Artikel in die Zeitung zu setzen. Ich denke es eigentlich nicht..........

Der Autor spricht nur von "prächtigen Erfolgen". Was nun relativ weit gedeutet werden kann |supergri . (Wenn ich in einem Wasser zwei Jahre keinen Zander gefangen habe - ist einer doch schon prächtig, oder?)

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass bei uns die Zander wegen Überfischung zu Vegetariern mutiert sind...........

Ich glaube man bleibt doch besser beim gummifisch..............


----------



## Seebaer (4. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*

Hallo...

Gezielt Zander mit Wurm zu beangeln ??? Glaub es sind eher Zufallsfänge.

Hatte mal einen Hecht (ca. 50cm) auf Wurrm gefangen - war auch nur Zufall.


----------



## Christian D (4. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*

Ein über den Grund gezupfter Wurm kann durchaus erfolgreich sein, auch auf Zander. Ich mache das öfter in der Trave. Das schöne ist, das wirklich alles beißen kann. Ob Hecht, Aal oder Karpfen.....und natürlich auch Zander.


----------



## Luca (4. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*



			
				Christian D schrieb:
			
		

> Ein über den Grund gezupfter Wurm kann durchaus erfolgreich sein, auch auf Zander. Ich mache das öfter in der Trave. Das schöne ist, das wirklich alles beißen kann. Ob Hecht, Aal oder Karpfen.....und natürlich auch Zander.


 
und wie schaut dann Deine Montage aus?
ähnlich wie oben beschrieben; mit Olivenblei auf Grund oder Schwimmermontage auf Grund gestellt und treiben lassen?

und wie hältst du die Frequenz beim zupfen?
eher mal alle paar minuten ein bisschen bewegen oder konstante Bewegung?

ich glaube, dass aber die Angelart auf Grund der Vielseitigkeit wirklich gar nicht so uninteressant ist - gerade im Fließgewässer.........


----------



## Veit (4. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*

Das funktioniert schon. Ein Angelkollege von mir betreibt diese Angelmethode auch und hat dabei schon häufig Hechte, Zander und Barsche gefangen. Das waren in der Tat auch gezielte Fänge. So hat er einmal innerhalb weniger Minuten einen 80er HEcht und einen knapp 70er Zander auf den gezupften Wurm gefangen. 
Die Montage sieht so aus: Kleines, rundes Lochblei freilaufend auf Hauptschnur. Karabinerwirbel und langes Vorfach von 1 m  oder mehr  (eventuell dünner Stahl 7*7) mit normalem Wurmhaken.
Die Bisse werden per Finger in der Schnur erfühlt, wobei man auch mit einer Pickerrute angeln kann und es dann an der Spitze erkennt.


----------



## Seebaer (4. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Das funktioniert schon. Ein Angelkollege von mir betreibt diese Angelmethode auch und hat dabei schon häufig Hechte, Zander und Barsche gefangen. Das waren in der Tat auch gezielte Fänge. So hat er einmal innerhalb weniger Minuten einen 80er HEcht und einen knapp 70er Zander auf den gezupften Wurm gefangen.
> Die Montage sieht so aus: Kleines, rundes Lochblei freilaufend auf Hauptschnur. Karabinerwirbel und langes Vorfach von 1 m oder mehr (eventuell dünner Stahl 7*7) mit normalem Wurmhaken.
> Die Bisse werden per Finger in der Schnur erfühlt, wobei man auch mit einer Pickerrute angeln kann und es dann an der Spitze erkennt.


 
Hallo Veit

macht ihr das von Ufer oder von Boot aus??? #c


----------



## spin-paule (4. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*

Ein interessantes Thema, wie ich finde. In den USA gilt der Wurm, vielmehr der Blutegel (leech, bloodsucker) zu den Top-Zander-Köder. Dabei wird der Köder meist in Grundnähe angeboten und durch Zupfbewegungen in Aktion gehalten. Auf amerikanischen Webseiten gibt es eine Vielzahl von Montagetipps (im Anhang einige Beispiele).
Beste Grüße,
Spin-Paule


----------



## Hechthunter21 (4. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*

so wie hier von einigen beschrieben u.a. die Methode von Veit`s  Kumpel geht!
Im Rhein wird  dass viel Fauler gemacht, 
da wird der Köder ob nun Taui oder Twister/Gummi/Köfi/Fetzen einfach an der Strömungskante abgelegt & die Jung´s warten auf den Biss...!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*

Die Sache ist aber doch, ob man da nicht lieber gleich anstelle des Wurms einen Fischfetzen etc. draufmacht. Hält länger am Haken und pickt dann wenigstens auch die großen, denn Hunger auf kleine "Smarties" haben die nun mal selten :g


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*

Naja, letztlich ist ein Wurm auch nix anderes als ein "natürlicher" Twister.
Twister fangen Zander, also mit Sicherheit ein gezpufter Wurm auch.
Zusätzlich zum Twister kommt dabei sicher der Vorteil des "natürlichen" Geruchs/Geschmacks beim Wurm dazu.

Natürlich auch die ganzen Nachteile wie dass ein Wurm nicht so gut hält, dass er beim "harten" zupfen leichter abfällt , dass die Bissanzeige über die "Umlenkung" durch Blei/Vorfach nicht so empfindlich ist wie bei einem direkt montierten Twister oder Shad.

Zudem kann man für die Gummiköder auch Lockstoffe einsetzen, um einen attraktiveren Geruch/Geschmack zu erreichen, so dass das immer mal zuerst meine Wahl wäre.

Mit Sicherheit gibt es aber Gewässer und/oder Situationen, an denen der  Wurm auch auf Zander (oder Hecht) fängiger sein kann als andere Methoden.
Ich persönlich denke aber dass andere Methoden in den meisten Fällen erfolgreicher sein werden.

Zum Beispiel (wenn man mit "Natur pur" fischen will) ein Fetzen, den man auf einen Jigkopf montiert.


----------



## Veit (4. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*

@ Seebaer: Vom Ufer aus.


----------



## Luca (4. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*

Die beschriebene Angelmethode fällt vor allem dadurch auf, dass sie im Vergleich zum twistern sehr statisch ist. Es ist entweder vom stationären Anbieten oder von gelegentlichen einzupfen (Bewegung alle 5 Minuten) die Rede. Allerdings handelt die Beschreibung von einem mittelgroßen Fluß.

Es wird mit einem Drilling gefischt, dies soll wohl dafür sorgen, dass der Tauwurm besser hält und es nicht so viele Fehlbisse gibt.

Interessant finde ich die Aussage, dass die wurmähnlichen Küder in Amerika viel mehr Anklang finden als bei uns, dass liegt wohl vor allem daran, dass das Barschangeln in Amerika wohl viel beliebter ist.

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass solche alternative Methoden vor allem bei stark befischten Gewässern sehr interessant sein müsste.

Die Mainstrecke, die ich mir heuer ausgesucht habe, ist mit Sicherheit allerdings nicht überfischt.


----------



## hans66660 (4. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*

hi leute!
ich angele im mittellandkanal in hannover und habe schon sehr oft
zander auf tauwurm gefangen, letztes jahr im mai haben wir mit drei man
innerhalb von einer stunde 5 zander gefangen, 3 davon untermaßig und 2
zwischen 55-60cm, pech gehabt der zander ist bei uns erst ab 1. juni frei.
gefangen haben wir die in ca. 1 meter tiefe, über steinpackungen.
dazu muss ich sagen sind die meisten zander die wir auf wurm fangen untermaßig.
gezielt mit wurm auf zander gehe ich auch nicht.
das ergibt sich wenn ich auf aal oder barsch angele.


----------



## Nelson (4. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*

Hi Leute !

Bei uns in der Nähe gibt es einen kleinen Teich im Wald. Und wie einige andere Gewässer auch, hatte dieses ebenfalls einen von diesen misteriösen "Riesenfischen".
In dem Fall ein "Riesenhecht"!
Blinker, Wobbler, Spinner, Gummis, Köderfische - half alles nicht.
Bis irgendeiner auf die komische (?) Idee kam den "Riesenhecht" gezielt mit einem Tauwurmbündel nachzustellen. 
Und was soll ich sagen? Er hat ihn natürlich gefangen.
Das er den "Riesenhecht" auch noch an einer selbstgebauten Stipprute gefangen hat ist natürlich noch kurioser.
Das ist aber schon lange her, aber der Hecht war wirklich groß, weit über ein Meter.
Das man Zander auf gezupften Wurm fangen kann, kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen. Warum nicht? Wie schon gesagt wurde, der Wurm ist halt die natürliche Wariante des Twisters und der Twister sieht ja auch viel mehr nach Wurm aus als nach Fisch.


----------



## ollifischer (4. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*

Moin!
Ich hab sowas ähnliches letzten Herbst probiert, allerdings mit nem kleinen Köderfisch (Barsch). Auf die Hauptschnur ne 8gr Bleiolive, Karabinerwirbel, halber Meter Vorfach mit nem Drilling. Hab dabei einige schöne Barsche gefangen, an der gleichen Stelle ging auf Spinner etc. garnichts. Ich denke mal in bestimmten Situationen ist die natürliche Beute, ob Wurm oder Fisch, doch ein wenig überlegen. Das Wasser war auch voller kleiner Barsche. Es macht echt super Laune, wenn man die harten Bisse auf den Köfi spürt, kurz warten und anschlagen, der Köder wird ja im Gegensatz zum Gufi/Twister richtig genommen und nicht ausgespuckt. Ich werde es dort dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall genauso auch mal mit nem Wurm probiern, müsste auch klappen.

Allerdings denk ich mir, klappt es nur auf geringe Entfernung, sonst kommt nur noch der blanke Haken an ohne Wurm...

Olli


----------



## Promachos (4. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*

@Luca

Hallo! In der Tat eine sehr interessante Frage, zu der ich einige Gedanken beisteuern möchte.

Zunächst: Die Aussage des Artikels, dass man mit Wurm und der genannten ziemlich stationären Methode GEZIELT Zander fangen kann, halte ich grundsätzlich für richtig. Zander nehmen in bestimmten Situationen gerne Twister, warum sollte dann ein dicker fetter Tauwurm bzw. mehrere als quicklebendiges Bündel nicht auch fängig sein.

Meines Erachtens sind folgende Faktoren wichtig:
- lebendiges Spiel des Köders im Wasser; deshalb erscheint mir sowohl das vorgeschlagene (Fließ)Gewässer (auf jeden Fall mit Strömung) als auch die "statische" Präsentation (Blei liegt unbeweglich am Boden, Tauwurm spielt in Grundnähe durch die Strömung, Drilling sorgt dafür, dass der Fisch sich leichter selbst hakt, deshalb hat der Autor wohl auf genauere Angaben zur Bissanzeige verzichtet) passend.
- zusätzlicher Reiz durch den Geruch des Köders  und seine Natürlichkeit
- UND: Um gezielt zu fangen, sollte der Wurm für den Fisch ein nicht völlig unbekannter Köder sein; das heißt: bei Hochwasser oder wenn an oder oberhalb der Angelstelle Baggerarbeiten stattfinden (ich denke dabei v.a. an die Renaturierungsmaßnahmen des Wasserwirtschaftsamtes an deiner Mainstrecke) müßte der Tauwurm tatsächlich gezielt Zander an deinen Haken bringen. Ich persönlich würde allerdings zunächst testen, ob man nicht auf den Drilling verzichten kann. Die Gefahr, viele kleinere Zander zu verangeln, wäre mir zu groß. Vielleicht solltest Du es mal mit einem Circle Hook versuchen.

Herzliche Grüße und Petri Heil
Promachos


----------



## Luca (4. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*

http://home.intergga.ch/til/koeder/gummi.htm

ich habe hier jetzt einige Male gelesen, dass Twister wohl am ehesten Würmern gleichen. Aber passt das zur Köderführung??
Ein Wurm der relativ schnell auf und ab durchs Wasser gleitet??

Habe mich mal umgesehen und unter oberen Link eine für mich einleuchtendere Erklärung gefunden. Ich glaub nämlich eher, dass ein Twister in der herkömmlichen Variante durch sein Spiel ein Brutfischchen imitiert.

wär jetzt für mich ein bisschen logischer....

wobei mir natürlich schon klar ist, dass es natürlich Gummiwurm-Imitation gibt-klar. Es gibt ja heutzutage nichts mehr was es nicht aus Gummi gibt.|supergri


----------



## Zanderfänger (4. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*

Gude,

googelt mal nach "tirette" - die Methode stammt aus Frankreich; oder schaut euch auch diese an: http://www.raubfische.de/Laich.htm


----------



## Ghanja (4. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*

Dem Walleye (amerik. Verwandter vom Zander) wird ebenfalls gezielt mit Tauwurm nachgestellt - allerdings hier eher aktiv. Dieser wird dann direkt auf einen Jighaken gespießt und dann zupfend wieder heran geholt. Alternative Köder bei dieser Methode: kleiner Köfi, Blutegel.


----------



## Regentaucher (4. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*

Servus zusammen,

mir ist aufgefallen das gerade letztes Jahr sehr viele unserer Kunden enorme Fänge am Drop-Shot System mit den Illex Darts gemacht hatten. U.a. wurden an der Elbe sehr viele Zander und auch Hechte auf dieses System gefangen. Ein Kunde berichtete uns einen Fang von einem Zander mit 14 Pfund und etliche Hechte.

Auch in den großen Gewässern wurden etliche Zander und Barsche mit dem Drop-Shot und speziell mit den Illex Darts gefangen. Andere Würmer z.b. die von Zebco gehen natürlich auch. Aber anscheinend haben die Illex Leute die Darts so speziell gesalzen das die Fische gut drauf abfahren. Erster Test letztes Jahr - keine 3 Minuten hatten wir einen Fisch dran (alledings wars ein Rotauge, aber egal )

Die Montage ist sehr einfach: am ende der Schnur ein Spaltblei (meist 10 - 20gr je nach Gewässer) geklemmt und in einer Höhe von ca 15 bis 30  cm (je nach Gewässerstruktur, Jahreszeit etc) kommt ein Dropshot-Haken mittels Palomar Knoten dran. Der Haken darf ruhig etwas größer ausfallen, besser als zu klein. Der Haken wird auf der Oberseite des Wurmes eingestochen - kurz gedreht und danach komplett durchgestochen. Danach von der Unterseite wieder nach oben durch den Wurm geschoben. Die Spitze darf dabei nicht zu stark oben raussehen. Der Wurm entwickelt beim einholen ein sehr attraktives Spiel, das selbst Zander nicht verschmähen.


----------



## Brummel (4. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*

Also, ehrlich gesagt glaub ich da nicht so recht dran, klar werden auch Zander auf Wurm gefangen, aber gezielt würde ich wohl nicht drauf setzen.
Ich fische hier in der Oder, wo ja Zander nicht grade der seltenste Fisch ist, aber meiner Meinung nach ist der gute alte (TOTE ) Köderfisch oder ein bunter Gummi immer noch der bessere Köder auf Zander.
Aber trotzdem sollte man ja für alle neuen Methoden offen sein, versuchen kann sicher nicht schaden.

Gruß  Brummel #h


----------



## Zanderfänger (5. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*

@Regentaucher

Das Dropshot funzt aber nicht vom Ufer aus; oder etwa doch  |kopfkrat


----------



## Skorpion (5. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*

Ich hatte mal das Glück beim Barsch angeln auf gezupften Wurm, einen ca. .20 cm Zander zu fangen. Also möglich ist es auf jeden Fall. Alles was sich zunächst im Wasser bewegt, kann für den  Zander ein leckerer Happen sein. 
Für mich wäre diese Angelei aber nicht effektiv genug.  Es gibt für Zander nichts besseres als ein Köfi- oder Gummifisch, außerdem bin ich mit diesen Ködern flexibel was Größe und Farbe angeht und kann mich den jeweiligen Bedingungen am Gewässer schnell anpassen.  Diese Möglichkeit habe ich beim Wurm nicht.  Wenn  unsere Glasaugen kein Bock auf einen Wurm haben, dann ist der Angeltag schon gelaufen #t  

Es ist auch davon auszugehen, dass auf  einen Wurm  öfters die kleineren Exemplare beißen werden. Es ist eine normale Entwicklung der Raubfische, dass sie am Anfang kleinere Beute machen und mit dem zunehmenden Alter und Gewicht größere Beute bevorzugen. Alleine aus diesem Grund wurde ich nicht mit dem Wurm auf Zander angeln. Wir wollen schließlich die Großen und nicht die Kleinen fangen:m

Mein Fazit: Sicherlich machbar, was aber die Effektivität angeht - weit hinter den Standartmethoden |rolleyes .  

P.S. Da fällt mir noch was ein:  Es gibt noch schlechtere Methoden einen Zander zu fangen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=36357 :q  wer nicht so viel Lesen mag, Beitrag 107:q


----------



## fishman (6. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*

Beim Nachtangeln auf Aal mit einem Mistwurmbündel wurden bei uns im Fluss früher auch öfters gute Zander bis 90 cm gefangen. Das hat mich vor 20 Jahren veranlasst den Fisch gezielt mit Köderfisch bzw. Fetzenköder und Twister zu beangeln. Damit konnte ich dann regelmäßig meine Zander fangen.
Mein Fazit: Zander mit Wurm geht aber es gibt bessere Zanderköder.


----------



## Chicago Angler (6. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*

Tauwuermer sind hier, neben Blutegeln, tatsaechlich ein top Zanderkoeder, besonders im Sommer.  Dem Haken ein Spinnerblatt und paar bunte Perlen vorschliessen und die ganze Montahe schoen langsam ueber den Grund ziehen.  Eignet sich auch zum (langsamen) Schleppen vom Boot.

Tight lines!


----------



## Luca (7. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*



			
				Chicago Angler schrieb:
			
		

> Tauwuermer sind hier, neben Blutegeln, tatsaechlich ein top Zanderkoeder, besonders im Sommer. Dem Haken ein Spinnerblatt und paar bunte Perlen vorschliessen und die ganze Montahe schoen langsam ueber den Grund ziehen. Eignet sich auch zum (langsamen) Schleppen vom Boot.
> 
> Tight lines!


 
Na, da haben wir es doch noch mal schriftlich vom Fachmann.....|rolleyes 

Es funktioniert wohl wirklich, man müsste sich aber mächtig viel Gedanken drüber machen, nur einen Tauwurm irgendwo hinschmeißen und ein bisschen damit rumwedeln bringt vielleicht Fisch aber nicht unbedingt Zander.

Ich muss allerdings zugeben:
Bevor ich mir Gedanken mache, wie ich meinen Tauwurm "hübsch" mache, bade ich doch lieber meinen Gummifisch |supergri 

Aber danke nochmal für die vielen tollen Infos.....


----------



## robi_N (7. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*

ich habe auch schon zander auf hühner herz gefangen als ich im rhein auf wels geangelt habe. aber wenn ich auf zander angel dann nicht mir wurm. dann schon eher mit fisch! wurm hat man doch wenn man nur zander will viel zu viele andere fischarten die sich davor drängeln. 

also ich kenne das nur aus amerika das man mit wurm oder eher mit blutegeln auf zander angelt. aber ich glaube das kommt daher das dort grüßtenteils mit kunstwürmern auf brasch geangelt wird am carolina rig oder halt texas ist ja egal. und da dann ab und an mal ein zander drann ist. dann haben die sich gedacht gut dann angeln wir auf zander halt mit wurm und blutegel. amis halt!

naja also im rhein klappt das mit den würmern sicher nicht so gut wie mit einem köfi das weiss ich 100% eigene erfahrung!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (7. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*



			
				Skorpion schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist auch davon auszugehen, dass auf  einen Wurm  öfters die kleineren Exemplare beißen werden. Es ist eine normale Entwicklung der Raubfische, dass sie am Anfang kleinere Beute machen und mit dem zunehmenden Alter und Gewicht größere Beute bevorzugen. Alleine aus diesem Grund wurde ich nicht mit dem Wurm auf Zander angeln. Wir wollen schließlich die Großen und nicht die Kleinen fangen:m
> 
> Mein Fazit: Sicherlich machbar, was aber die Effektivität angeht - weit hinter den Standartmethoden -------------------------------------------       Hallo auch ...doch deiner These waage ich zu widersprechen.  Es ist nicht so wie du denkst dass mit zunehmendem Alter & Größe der Speiseplan eines Räuber´s sich zwangsläufig zum großen hin ausrichtet!  Wie oft habe ich schon beobachten können wenn die Brutfische zu hauf da sind dass gerade die gr.Hechte in INFANTILE Stadien zurückgehen & wie bekloppt in die klein Fischschwärme drängen...  Beim Wels ist das gleiche zu beobachten wenn die Jahreszeit da ist & das Futterangebot in so großem Überfluß vorhanden ist dass auch er in die Brut streift...& der Zander sowie Barsch verhält sich nicht ander´s in Zeiten des Überflusses...


----------



## Gunni77 (7. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*

Hallo

Ich habe mir mal aus Langeweile beim Karpfenangeln am Kanal mit Hartmaiskörnern am Haar und nem kleinen Blei an der Spundwand rumgespielt und zwei zander gefangen. Meinen größten Zander habe ich auf der Matchrute auf Maden gefangen. Die neuen Supermethoden? Eher nicht....wenn die richtig wollen, knallen die auf alles was sich bewegt.

Apropos Dropshot: Bei Hängerfreiem Grund mal einen Einzelhaken am Blei befestigen, es ist schon witzig, das man Barsche auch auf ne über den Grund hüpfende 7g Bleiolive fangen kann :q 

Gruß


----------



## Elbfischer3 (18. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*

Hallo,

also ich habe auch schon auf Mais Zander gefangen und auf Wurm Hechte, auch nicht beim einholen des Köders, sondern während des Wartens auf einen Biss. Aber das waren ohne Zweifel Zufallsfänge, weil der Köder vermutlich direkt vor das Maul des Fisches gesetzt wurde. Ich war schon X-Mal an der Elbe bei Dresden mit Wurm unterwegs, wobei ich alles mögliche gefangen habe. In der Elbe sind die Fische alles andere als verblinkert, wenn es sowas überhaupt geibt. Vorsichtig ja, aber meiner Meinung nach lässt sich jeder Fisch früher oder später mit der richtigen Methode fangen. Ich denke dass es eine Ausnahme darstellt, Zander gezielt auf Wurm zu fangen. Sicher müssen die Zeitschriften immer aktuelle, ausgefallende Themen schreiben, aber ob diese Methoden sooooo erfolgversprechend sind, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Jetzt bleibt die Frage, wieviel Erfolg der Autor gehabt hätte, wenn er mit den normalen Methoden gefischt hätte. Naja für mich steht fest, Zander auf Wobbler, Gummi, Streamer und GuFi. Die Zeit die man zum angeln hat sollte man schon effektiv nutzen und die paar Tage, wo es wirklich gut läuft, möchte ich nicht mit halbherzigen experimenten verbringen, denn Zander (Obwohl es viele in der Elbe gibt, gerade wo ich auf Aal immer angel) habe ich auf Wurm noch nie an der Elbe gefangen. Aber wie sag ich immer: JEDEM SEINS UND MIR MEINS!


----------



## Wasserspeier (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*

Bei uns werden Zander fast ausschließlich auch Wurm gefangen. Nicht gezielt, aber sie beißen halt nur auf Wurm.


----------



## Gummischuh (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*

Moinmoin

Hier ist ja oft von Blutegeln die Rede gewesen. Leider sind die sehr teuer.

Tüpp:

An vielen Tümpeln gibt es Pferdeegel. Oft am Ufer unter modrigem Holz. Die werden auch bis etwa 10cm lang und haben ein scharfes, wellenförmiges Schwimmverhalten an der Pose. Hab' ich auch schon mal 'n Zander drauf gefangen. War aber nur 'n Lütter.

Auf geschleppten Wurm hatte ich schon Hechte (auch kleine) und beim Grundangeln geht auch immer mal wieder 'n Zander (aber auch hier fast ausschließlich kleine Schniepel) drauf, wenn dieser sich gut bewegen kann.

Zum gezielten Beangeln gibt es natürlich Besseres. An Problemgewässern mit Problemfischen sollte man es mit 'nem Tauwurm aber ruhig einmal versuchen. ...Warum nicht.... . Da sind Selbstgesuchte aber besser als Kanaditsche. Nicht ganz so dicke, aber viel agiler.

#h


----------



## NorbertF (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*

Meinen grössten Zander mit 102cm habe ich auf Tauwurm gefangen. Allerdings war dieser für Schleien gedacht gewesen.
Das ist 22 Jahre her.
Einer meiner jetzigen Lieblingsköder ist der Turbotail in braun. Der sieht auch aus wie ein Tauwurm oder?
Also das geht schon!


----------



## Stratos (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*

Ja ja....der gute alte Wurm.

Ich hab mit wurm schon alles mögliche gefangen. Nicht umsonst werden wir Angler gerne als "Wurmbader" bezeichnet.

Zander habe ich noch nie im Leben gefangen, da ich leider noch nie zu einem Gewässer mit welchen drin gekommen bin.

Aaaber, ich habe vor einigen jahren in Italien gezielt auf Black Bass in einem gaaanz langsam fliessenden Fluss geangelt.
Mit allen möglichen Kunstköder (GuFi, Wobbler, etc. etc., auch mit Gummiwurm am weighted offset-haken).

NIX, kein Zupfer. REIN GAR NICHTS. Nicht mal gesehen hab ich einen #q

Paar Tage später, selbe Stelle. Aber diesmal mit Pose auf Friedfisch. Plötzlich (nach div. Rotfedern und Brassen) sackt die Pose wie blöd runter, ich schlage an und die Rute wird mir fast aus der Hand gerissen. Die Rolle fängt an zu kreischen. Ich dachte an einen Carp oder ne Schleie.

Paar minuten später war mein gegenüber langsam an der Oberfläche, da seh ich NEN RIESENSCHLUND vor mir. Taataa, es gibt sie hier also wirklich, die Schwarzbarsche! Hab dann die Pose entfernt und den Wurm gezupft, und tatsächlich konnte ich 2 weitere Blackies fangen......

Also, der Wurm ist manchmal einfach 1.Wahl. Weiss auch nicht warum #c


----------



## Ghanja (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*

Mittlerweile gibts von Mustad einen speziellen Haken - nicht lachen, der heißt wirklich "Slow Death".






Die Amerikaner verwenden ihn zum Schleppen auf Walleye in Verbindung mit einem Tauwurm. Dieser wird einfach auf den Haken gezogen. Durch die spezielle Form taumelt er schön und bewirkt quasi eine spiralenförmige Bewegung. Ein Video gibts z.B. hier. Sollte eigentlich in Verbindung mit einem normalen Vorschaltblei beim Zupfen auch funktionieren. Alternativ auch als Grundmontage in der Strömung.


----------



## schrauber78 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*

also so ganz gezielt mit wurm auf zander hab ich noch nicht gefischt, aber hier bei uns am MLK wurden doch schon ettliche zander auf wurm gefangen, wobei da auch richtig dicke bei gewesen sind.
ich persönlich hab erst einen ca. 30cm kleinen zander als beifang bein aalen gefangen


----------



## heinzrch (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*

wenn die Zander spitz auf Twister beissen, ist ein Tauwurm auf nem Jighaken oft die Rettung. Vorteil: der Zander fasst garantiert nach. Nachteil: wenn die  Barsche fix sind, braucht man viele Tauwürmer....:m


----------



## schrauber78 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*



heinzrch schrieb:


> wenn die Zander spitz auf Twister beissen, ist ein Tauwurm auf nem Jighaken oft die Rettung. Vorteil: der Zander fasst garantiert nach. Nachteil: wenn die Barsche fix sind, braucht man viele Tauwürmer....:m


 
ich hab mit dieser methode bisher nur gezielt auf barsche gefischt #6


----------



## surfer93 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*

Also... Ich ahbe letztes Jahr bei Nachtangeln im NOK 11 maaßige Zander auf Wurm gefangen.. Waren alle über 45cm, der größte 59cm. Zwar nicht ide ganz Großen, aber immerhin etwas, wobei cih auch GuFi und Twister nur kleine hatte.
Dieses Jahr hatte ich leider nur 2 auf Wurm...


----------



## falter78 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*

ich habe schon gezielt auf Zander mit Tauwurm geangelt und so auch meine ersten zwei gefangen nachdem ich den Tipp von jemandem erhalten hatte, der seine nur so fängt.

Hat allerdings nur kurz vor der Schonzeit funktioniert in einem kleinen Teich funktioniert, und zwar genau so.

Tauwurm auf das Vorfach ziehen wie beim Aalangeln, absinkenden Sbiro davor geschaltet, Rute hoch gestellt, Bügel auf und warten bis sich der Schnurbogen in Bewegung setzt. Wenn`s dann permanent zieht (kann durchaus zehn Minuten dauern) schlägst du an. Ist kein Scherz.


----------



## Wasserspeier (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*



Ghanja schrieb:


> Mittlerweile gibts von Mustad einen speziellen Haken - nicht lachen, der heißt wirklich "Slow Death".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wo gibts die denn zu kaufen. Die Haken brauch ich.


----------



## WickedWalleye (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*

Zu dem Thema gibt's noch diese beiden Videos:

Video 1

Video 2

Wenn Würmer aus Gummi fangen, warum nicht auch echte?

Frage: Hat mal jemand hier einen Tauwurm wie einen Gummiwurm an einem Offsethaken befestigt, so wie beim Finesse-Fishing? Geht das oder läuft der aus?


----------



## Justhon (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Zu dem Thema gibt's noch diese beiden Videos:
> 
> Video 1
> 
> ...



Die Links wollte ich auch grad posten

Ich weiß nicht, wie die Aussichten in Flüssen oder Seen sind, da man dort weniger die möglichkeit hat, vertikal vom Ufer auf Zander zu gehen, aber das werd ich hoffentlich morgen herausfinden. (bzw auf Barsche )


----------



## heinzrch (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*

hab schon mal Tauwurm am Dropshot gefischt. Geht klasse, wenn man den Tauwurm einfach mittig durchsticht (glaube auf fachamisch Wackyrig....). Bisse kommen äußerst energisch, noch intensiver als beim normalen Dropshot.....Ist aber auch sehr tauwurmintensiv, also nur was für Tauwurmzupfer, sonst wirds zu teuer.


----------



## Ghanja (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*



Wasserspeier schrieb:


> Wo gibts die denn zu kaufen. Die Haken brauch ich.


Die Haken gibts noch nicht - kommen wohl jetzt erst auf den Markt ...


----------



## Wasserspeier (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*



Ghanja schrieb:


> Die Haken gibts noch nicht - kommen wohl jetzt erst auf den Markt ...


Ok. Kann es kaum abwarten die zu testen. Bin Wurmzupfer und hab genug von den kleinen Rackern.


----------



## HD4ever (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*

klar kann man gezielt mit Wurm auf Zander angeln ....
aber warum sollte man wenn es mit Gufis und "normalen" Zanderködern doch besser geht ... #c  :m


----------



## hartmutz (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*

mit dropshot mit tauwurm auf zander funktioniert super, die fische knallen voll rein ...
allerdings hat man noch allerhand beifang in form von brassen,barschen , döbel usw ... alles was gerne würmer frisst


----------



## Knobbes (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*

Gibts mittlerweile den Slow Death  Haken?


----------



## Parasol (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*

Hallo,



HD4ever schrieb:


> klar kann man gezielt mit Wurm auf Zander angeln ....
> aber warum sollte man wenn es mit Gufis und "normalen" Zanderködern doch besser geht ... #c  :m



wenn, wie z.B. auf meiner Main-Strecke, ab 1.1. KöFi und Kunstköder verboten sind.


----------



## Spaceguppy (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*

... und man den Sinn einer Schonzeit nicht einsehen will #q


----------



## Dida (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*

Darüber gibt es irgendwo ein Clip im Internet!
www.bissclips.tv glaub ich. 
da wird ein Tauwurm auf einen Jig gefädelt!
-und Zander gefangen!
Schonzeit der Zander geht in Bayern erst ab 15.03. los

Gruß


----------



## Knobbes (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*

Das Video bei Bissclip mit den Wurm und Jighaken hab ich schon gesehen,ist recht interessant, aber mich würden die Einzelhaken interessieren, ob es die Mittlerweile auch in Deutschland gibt.
Denn die Methoden würde mich mal reizen,dei wäre was fürs Texas oder Caroliner Rig in etwasabgeweichter Form.


----------



## Felix 1969 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*

Zum Beispiel (wenn man mit "Natur pur" fischen will) ein Fetzen, den man auf einen Jigkopf montiert.[/quote]



Funzt auch mit Wurm am Jigkopf,auch auf Hecht.Klingt ungewöhnlich,funktioniert aber#6


----------



## Többe (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*

.....was ist der Sinn der Schonzeit?????


----------



## drogba (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*

gehen wurm boilis auch:q


----------



## BanditOG (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*



Spaceguppy schrieb:


> ... und man den Sinn einer Schonzeit nicht einsehen will #q



Bei uns fängt die Schonzeit beim Hecht zwei Monate früher an als beim Zander |supergri.


----------



## duck_68 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*

Hi Luca, 

ich habe im vergangenen Jahr einige Male in der Raubfischschonzeit mit Tauwurm am DS auf Barsch gefischt - Barsche haben wenige gebissen, aber dafür einige Hechte.... daraufhin hab ich das Tauwurm-Dropshotten eingestellt, um am Ende nicht noch einen Hecht zu verangeln....


Gruß
Martin


----------



## Phanthom (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*

Da bei uns die Hechtschonzeit zum 15. Feb. beginnt ist Kunstköder- und Köderfischangelei verboten. Deshalb haben Boardkumpel Bandit und ich uns entschieden den Zandern mit Tauwürmern nachzustellen. Dabei wird der Tauwurm auf zwei hintereinander montierte Einzelhaken (im Abstand von ca. 5-8 cm) eingehängt. Das System wird dann mit passendem Blei angepasst und wie ein Gummifisch oder Twister eingezupft. Heute insgesamt drei schöne Zander erwischt...#6
Mehr dazu:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=144126&page=28&highlight=aktuelle+raubfischf%E4nge


----------



## Downbeat (17. März 2011)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*

So ich hole diesen Thread aus gegebenem Anlass wieder hoch. Also alle Mumien-Jäger-Jäger mal die Finger still halten. Bei uns gibt es an einigen Gewässern die Regel während der Hechtschonzeit nur mit Wurm oder ähnlichem auf Barschige zu gehen(keine Kunstköder, keine Köderfische), daher habe ich diesen Thread rausgesucht. Gibt es von eurer Seite noch neue Erkenntnisse oder steht hier schon alles drin?


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (13. November 2015)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*

Steht alles drinn #6
gruss Michi


----------



## Angler9999 (13. November 2015)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*



Zandermichi schrieb:


> Steht alles drinn #6
> gruss Michi




Seit mehr als 4 Jahren schon...


----------



## Berater (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*

Tauwurm im Winter ist gar nicht so schlecht auf zander. die nehmen den. Hab damit 2 in den letzten 2 Wochen gefangen (62 cm und 64 cm, also schon richtig ordentliche)


----------



## feko (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*

besonders gut wird es in der laichzeit funktionieren. 
Könnte leider in Hessen jetzt öfters vorkommen. 
vg


----------



## Gast (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*



feko schrieb:


> besonders gut wird es in der laichzeit funktionieren.
> vg


Ja, da kannst du aber auch ein Stück Mettwurst oder Käse an den Haken hängen, muss nicht unbedingt Tauwurm sein :q


----------



## Fr33 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*

In Hessen hat der Zander offiziell keine Schonzeit mehr .... Neozotenregelung sei dank.

 Dennoch - auch das gezuppel auf Barch mit Tauwurm muss nicht sein.


----------



## Sharpo (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*

Euch ist schon klar, dass ihr auf einen Beitrag aus dem Jahr 2015 bzw. 2011 antwortet?^^


----------



## Gast (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Euch ist schon klar, dass ihr auf einen Beitrag aus dem Jahr 2015 bzw. 2011 antwortet?^^


Gibt es heute keine Zander mehr ?
Oder sind die Tauwürmer ausgegangen ?


----------



## Fr33 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*

IS doch egal von wann der Thread ist  Wiederholt sich doch es alles in rhytmischen Schüben


----------



## gambinho (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mit Wurm gezielt auf Zander??*

Beim Ansitzangeln am Rhein bestücke ich meist eine Rute mit Tauwurm und eine mit Köfi.
Zander hatte ich bis jetzt ausschließlich an der Köfirute... Halte also von der gezielten Zanderangelei mit Wurm eher nichts.


----------

